# Oracle veröffentlicht Abwehrmaßnahmen für Zero-Day-Exploit



## Newsfeed (30 Juli 2008)

Eine Lücke im WebLogic-Server verschafft Angreifern ohne Benutzer-Account über das Netz Zugang zu dem Applikationsserver.

Weiterlesen...


----------

